# Logitech MX518 vs. G500



## Bersercore (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi!
Ich fasse mich kurz: Ich habe meine alte und zuverlässige Mx518 zerstört und überlege nun entweder wieder eine MX518 zu kaufen oder auf eine G500 "upzugraden". Bei Amazon hat die G500 viele negative Bewerungen, was mich allerdings etwas verunsichert (bezüglich Materialqualität, Klappern, Quietschen, lautes Fiepen etc.). 

Hat jemand von euch die G500 schon länger, was wäre die Empfehlung für mich?

mfg und danke 

siehe Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Logitech G500 Gaming Maus schnurgebunden


*Update & Edit (wer nicht alles lesen will):

*Ich bin nun an die G500 gewöhnt und möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Anfangs war die G500 ungewohnt, schließlich habe ich die MX518 über Jahre benutzt. Probleme waren das Mausrad und die neue Position des Lasers. Hat man sich allerdings an beides gewöhnt, so ist die G500 auf jeden Fall eine hochwertigere Maus als die MX518. 

Nun bleibt lediglich abzuwarten wie stabil sie auf lange Zeit gesehen ist. Ich bin zu 100% zufrieden, keines der bei Amazon beschrieben Probleme ist an dieser Stelle nachvollziehbar. Empfehlen kann ich lediglich sich 2-3 Tage Umgewöhnungszeit zu nehmen (und sie nicht direkt abzulehnen), schließlich hat man seine alte Maus sicher sehr lange im Einsatz gehabt. 

Von hier aus nach Eingewöhnungszeit volle Punktzahl. Abzüge würde ich nur geben, wenn sie kürzer als zwei Jahre ihren Dienst tut.

mfg

*Edit³: 

**Die G500 hat sich nun durch einen Kabelbruch bzw. Wackelkontakt  verabschiedet. Ich werde Ersatz einfordern. Leider habe ich über google  einige Leute gefunden, die gleiche Probleme haben...

Fazit: Kabelbruch nach 11 Monaten. Bei der MX518 undenkbar...

Mfg*


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Oktober 2010)

geh am besten mal zu Saturn Co und pack die mäuse mal an 

der G500 ist der nachfolger von den MX518


----------



## Westcoast (17. Oktober 2010)

G500 ist der nachfolger von der G5. viele sind mit der G500 sehr zufrieden. kommt halt darauf an, ob die ergonomie dir gelegen kommt.
wie gesagt wurde, kannst du in ein shop gehen und testen. die qualität stimmt bei der Logitech G500.


----------



## Bersercore (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich denke ich werds sie mir morgen mal "live" angucken. Danke soweit!


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab die G500 nun seit 4 oder 5 Monaten und bin absolut zufrieden.
Geiles Teil, kann mich über nix beschweren.


----------



## Bersercore (17. Oktober 2010)

Vorher die MX518 gehabt oder mal gesehen?


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du mit der MX518 zufrieden warst dann würde ich mir die wieder holen. In den meisten Fällen würde ich auf die Rezensionen bei Amazon nichts geben weil viele von den Leuten dort die Maus im besten Fall mal in einem Elektrofachmarkt in den Fingern hatten und dann den Müll schreiben. Das gleiche hab ich bei einer Rezension über das Zowie Hammer gelesen. Angeblich würde das Headset zu schnell kaputt gehen. Das Problem ist nur das man das Ding nicht so einfach kaputt kriegt.

Wenn du allerdings was anderes ausprobieren möchtest, dann ist die G500 keine schlechte Maus.


----------



## Bersercore (17. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich habe auch weiter gesucht und viele sagen, dass die G500 ein gutes Upgrade nach der MX518 ist. Ich werde mir die G500 einfach mal angucken, wenn sie mir gut liegt werde ich sie wohl direkt kaufen (um mal eine neue Mouse zu haben). Wenn ich sie mir direkt hole werde ich hier einen kleinen Bericht hinterlassen. 

Sollte die G500 schlecht in der Hand liegen oder z.B. die Tasten unansprechend sein, werde ich sofort eine MX518 kaufen.


----------



## Own3r (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die G500 schon ein halbes Jahr und hatte vorher die MX510 (Vorgänger der MX518). Die Ergonomie ist genauso gut, aber die Technik ist viel besser. Ich rate dir zur G500!


----------



## Bersercore (17. Oktober 2010)

If you have gone from the MX518 to the G500, I need your feedback. - [H]ard|Forum

Hier gibts auch ein paar konstruktive Beiträge (englisch).


----------



## Bersercore (18. Oktober 2010)

So ich habe mir direkt die G500 gekauft und finde alles soweit ok. Habe mich direkt an sie gewöhnt (ist der MX518 schon sehr ähnlich).

 Ich würde lediglich das Mausrad als misslungen bezeichnen und die Position des Lasers (weit vorne) als gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das Mausrad dreht sich sehr leicht und ist relativ schwer zu drücken, also rollt es beim Drückversuch "halb davon".  Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden und hoffe auf eine gute Zukunft ... 4/5 Punkten im Voraus wegen dem Mausrad (an das ich mich evtl. noch gewöhne).


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Schön, dass dir die G500 gefällt 

Mit dem Mausrad ist das bestimmt Gewöhnungssache. Ich habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ne also mir kommt nix anders ins Haus als die MX-518, ist meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich die beste Maus. Naja wenn sie mal kaputt geht werd ich mir auch mal andere anschauen aber solange sie funzt kommt das net in frage, das Teil ist einfach genial und das dazu noch für 25€.


----------



## Bersercore (18. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ne also mir kommt nix anders ins Haus als die MX-518, ist meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich die beste Maus. Naja wenn sie mal kaputt geht werd ich mir auch mal andere anschauen aber solange sie funzt kommt das net in frage, das Teil ist einfach genial und das dazu noch für 25€.



- meine MX-518 ist kaputt
- ich habe Leute gefragt, die die G500 kennen (und am besten einen Vergleich zur MX-518 haben)

Natürlich ist die MX-518 gut, die G500 ist aber ähnlich und hat mehr Funktionen. Ob sie den "Langzeit-Test" übersteht werde ich noch sehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Mal erlich was haste gemacht das sie kaputt ging? Die 518 ist eigentlich eine extrem robuste Maus und auch äuserst gut verarbeitet deswegen vermute ich doch das du sie selber gekillt hast, stimmts alter? Das mit dem Mausrad bei der 500 liest man aber öfter im Inet, das hättest wissen müssene. Das wird dich auf dauer zu tote nerven das es nicht richtig reagiert aber egal. Scheiß drauf investiere noch mal lächerliche 25€ und hol dir sie wieder. Einen bessren Rat kann ich dir nicht geben.


----------



## Bersercore (19. Oktober 2010)

> Ich habe meine alte und zuverlässige Mx518 zerstört.


 Lesen 4tw

Ob es mich zu "tote" nervt werde ich noch sehen, du wirst das allerdings schlecht einschätzen können.

mfg


----------



## STSLeon (19. Oktober 2010)

Das aktuelle Mausrad von Logitech ist ein Grund keine High End Maus von denen mehr zu kaufen. Ich will eine deutliche Rasterung haben und nicht dieses Dauergescrolle.


----------



## Schmicki (19. Oktober 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Mausrad von Logitech ist ein Grund keine High End Maus von denen mehr zu kaufen. Ich will eine deutliche Rasterung haben und nicht dieses Dauergescrolle.



Tja, die G500 hat aber eine deutliche Rasterung beim Scrollen! Das Mausrad ist vielleicht nicht so gut wie bei der MX518, aber man kann sich schnell daran gewöhnen. Auf der Arbeit benutze ich die MX518 und zu hause die G500. Bin mit beiden Mäusen sehr zufrieden.
Habe aber auch noch eine MX518 auf Reserve.


----------



## Rocksteak (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe selbst die MX518 (refresh), und was ich an dieser Maus (außer dem Preis) sonst noch gut finde, großen Glidepads (auch bei G500), welche besonders bei Low-Sense Spielern Vorteile bringen. Für die G500 sprechen die austauschbaren Gewichte, sowie das Mausrad, was aber aus meiner Sicht alles unnötige Zusätze sind, da ich, als ich noch die G5 besaß, nie die Gewichte geändert habe.

Also: [X] MX 518 refresh

EDIT: Dank den tollen 17"-Bildschirmen in der Schule, hab ich deinen Post übersehen, dass du schon die G500 gekauft hast. Ich hätte mich anders entschieden, aber viel spaß damit


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Oktober 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst die MX518 (refresh), und was ich an dieser Maus (außer dem Preis) sonst noch gut finde, sind die im verhältnis zur G500 relative großen Glidepads, welchen, besonders bei Low-Sense Spielern Vorteile bringen.




Die Glides der G500 sind identisch mit denen der MX518 Refresh. Nur das die schwarz sind.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Oktober 2010)

Komischerweise kann man sich bei der G500 aussuschen ob man das Mausrad auf Dauerscroll oder auf Rasterscroll einstellt 
Indem man nämlich die Taste die Richtung Benutzer vom rad aus drückt.
Und wer immer mit dem Mausrad geklickt hat und jetzt Probleme damit hat kann ja auch einfach die neue Zusatztaste, zwischen der vor und zurück taste, mit der Funktion belegen.


----------



## Rocksteak (19. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich? Tut mir leid, wenn ich da Unwahrheiten verbreitet habe, ich dachte, dass die Glidepads der G500 identisch mit der der G5 sind...dabei hatte ich selbst mal ne G500 für ne Woche xD. Naja ich habs editiert, damit da keiner was falsches denkt.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Oktober 2010)

Nur das die Rasterung auch nicht wirklich taugt in meinen Augen. Da gefällt mit die A4tech, die ich grade zum Testen habe wirklich extrem gut. Da ist eine richtig ordentliche Rasterung drin


----------



## GPHENOM (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe es im Web ohne Rasterung zu scrollen.
Deshalb finde ich die G500 auch besser als die MX518 welche ich auch ewig genutzt habe.

Das mit dem "Wegrutschen vom Mausrad" kenn ich vom anfang auch, nach ein paar Wochen kann man das dann auch ganz normal klicken.


----------



## Bersercore (20. Oktober 2010)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Wegrutschen vom Mausrad" kenn ich vom anfang auch, nach ein paar Wochen kann man das dann auch ganz normal klicken.



Jop, geht auch jetzt schon besser.  Habe mich auch langsam an den Laser gewöhnt. In Shootern bin ich auf jeden fall besser unterwegs als mit der MX518, in Starcraft2 etc. komme ich noch nicht ganz so gut zurecht. Update gibts bald


----------



## Bersercore (24. Oktober 2010)

Ersten Post aktualisiert, da sicher einige über Google hier landen werden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Oktober 2010)

bin von der mx510 auf die 518 umgestiegen, zwischenzeitlich die g7 und roccat kone im hause gehabt und hab mir gestern die g500 geholt.

mx518 wegen des dpi umschalters, g7 wegen kabellos, kone wegen design und weil das kabellose bei der g7 probleme machte und die g500 weil die kone einfach nicht so gut funktioniert wie eine logitech maus...

leider verbaut logitech nicht mehr die geniale gummierung der mx510. mit der hatte man wesentlich besseren grip als mit allen nachfolgemodellen zusammen.
zur g500: das mausrad wirkt wirklich sehr locker! und die dpi tasten könnten näher sein und einen besseren druckpunkt haben. der ist irgendwie viel zu fest... und die daumentasten sind irgendwie auch zu weit vorne, sodass man an die vordere nicht richtig drankommt und die mittlere daumentaste erwischt man dabei auch ständig


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermute mal das sich Logitech dabei was gedacht hat den Druckpunkt der DPI Tasten so schwergängig zu machen. Damit man die nicht aus versehen mitten im Spiel drückt. Das würde wohl passieren wenn die zu leichtgängig wären.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Oktober 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das sich Logitech dabei was gedacht hat den Druckpunkt der DPI Tasten so schwergängig zu machen. Damit man die nicht aus versehen mitten im Spiel drückt. Das würde wohl passieren wenn die zu leichtgängig wären.



Also ich finde, dass die weit genug am Rand liegen, dass das nicht passiert...
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur zu kleine Hände...

Hat eigentlich mal jemand die USB-Abfrage auf das Maximum von 1000 gesetzt? Bei dieser Einstellung bekomme ich - wenn ich die Maus hin und her bewege bis zu 23% CPU Auslastung auf einem Kern bei einem Intel Core2Duo e6750 mit 2 * 2,667GHz... bei einem Wert von 500 ist es nicht so drastisch...
Wie kann das sein, dass allein das Bewegen der Maus so krass die CPU auslastet?!?!


----------



## Bersercore (29. Oktober 2010)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand die USB-Abfrage auf das Maximum von 1000 gesetzt? Bei dieser Einstellung bekomme ich - wenn ich die Maus hin und her bewege bis zu 23% CPU Auslastung auf einem Kern bei einem Intel Core2Duo e6750 mit 2 * 2,667GHz... bei einem Wert von 500 ist es nicht so drastisch...
> Wie kann das sein, dass allein das Bewegen der Maus so krass die CPU auslastet?!?!



Ich habe den Effekt bei allen Stufen. Kann auch nur Einbildung sein . Müsste man mal vernünftig überprüfen.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Oktober 2010)

Das mit der Auslastung ist normal. Bei 500 ist die Auslastung geringer als wenn die Maus die doppelte Menge an Daten an den Rechner sendet wie es bei 1000 der Fall ist. Der Prozessor muss dann halt mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Oktober 2010)

aber kann die reine mausbewegung so krass rechenintensiv sein, dass sie eine moderne cpu so stark beschäftigt?!?! das kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen!
kann mich da einer aufklären? ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Kann sie. Ist ein Unterschied ob die Maus "nur" 500 mal pro Sekunde Daten an die CPU schickt oder 1000 mal.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. November 2010)

also bei meiner roccat kone kann ich problemlos auf 1000 stellen und es verursacht weniger cpu last als die g500 bei einer einstellung von 500! da stimmt doch was bei logitech nicht!


----------



## gh0st76 (1. November 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es auch am Treiber liegt. Die von Logitech sind eh immer ziemlich groß und fressen Resourcen. Deswegen liebe ich meine Xai. Läuft ohne Treiber. Genau wie meine Zowie IO 1.1.


----------



## GPHENOM (1. November 2010)

Ich hab einmal alles im Treiber eingestellt und dann auf der Maus gespeichert.
Dann einfach den Treiber daran gehindert zu starten.


----------



## Bersercore (5. September 2011)

*Die G500 hat sich nun nach 11 Monaten durch einen Kabelbruch bzw. Wackelkontakt verabschiedet. Ich werde Ersatz einfordern. Leider habe ich über google einige Leute gefunden, die gleiche Probleme haben...


Mfg*


----------



## BöserMob (5. September 2011)

Verlucht.... das lese ich JETZT, einen Tag bevor meine G500 ins Haus flattert xD 

Macht Mut! ^^


Edit: Übrigends auch MX518 verwöhnt...


----------



## Griever87 (5. September 2011)

Hatte auch die 518 und hatte zum schluss einen Kabelbruch, aber hat ca 3 Jahre durchgehalten 
Jetzt hab ich die G700 und bin super zufrieden mit ihr
AA Akku, Maus kann man auch als Kabelmaus nutzen, viele Zusatztasten die frei programmierbar sind also alles was das zockerherz begehrt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2011)

Ja die G700 ist wirklich top, da ich aber auch von der MX518 komme musste ich mich nur an das Mausrad gewöhnen das fand ich bei der MX irgendwie präziser!


----------



## biohaufen (5. September 2011)

BöserMob schrieb:
			
		

> Verlucht.... das lese ich JETZT, einen Tag bevor meine G500 ins Haus flattert xD
> 
> Macht Mut! ^^
> 
> Edit: Übrigends auch MX518 verwöhnt...



Hey die G500 ist doch cool, im Design der G5 ( ich liebe diese blaue design von der G5 xD), außerdem hat sie nen guten Laser und die Software ist auc gut …


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. September 2011)

Erstmal cool das du nochmal Bericht erstattest wie es dir ergangen ist  
... auch wenn sie bei dir nen Defekt aufweist.

Meine habe ich ähnlich lange und habe sie gebraucht bekommen letztes Jahr im August und kann nicht klagen.
Nur etwas abgegriffen nach etwa ~400h BC2


----------



## BöserMob (6. September 2011)

Da isse nu ^^ 

*Form ist gewohnt gut 
*mit dem Mausrad komm ich gut klar, auch wenns mir klappriger vorkommt
*Die Handauflage macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck
*Das rutschfeste Material an den Seiten ist körnig, fand das gummi an der MX gefühlsechter ^^
*Laserposition geht auch für mich klar, ohne großartiges Umgewöhnen.

Was mich bisher wirklich nervt ist dass die Maus so schlecht über mein SteelSeries Stoffmauspad gleitet! Ich denke das liegt an den größeren Mausfüßen? 
Nach dem Prinzip: Mehr Fläche mehr Reibung? Nervt jedenfalls.
Wird die G500 auf einem Plastikpad besser gleiten?

Aber sonst tolle Peripherie, in gewohnt guter Logitech Qualität


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. September 2011)

habe nun am neuen rechner auch wieder die g500, da meine kone (1) kaputt ging und die kone [+] zu viele makel hat.
die cpu auslastung ist nicht mehr das problem, aber ein paar schwachstellen hat die maus schon noch:



ich wünschte, die seitlichen teile wären noch immer wie bei der mx510 gummiert. dort hatte ich den besten grip, den ich jemals bei einer maus hatte. die seite ist zwar anfangs noch recht körnig, aber das verschwindet nach einer weile bzw. ist nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr soooo griffig. schade.
das mausrad könnte klarer gerastert sein und nicht so schwammig in der maus sitzen
die daumentasten sind immer noch zu weit vorne. habe den mittleren knopf mit der funktion des vordersten belegen müssen 
die dpi tasten sind recht weit am rand, sodass sie nicht so einfach zu erreichen sind
die linke Maustaste könnte einen besseren Druckpunkt haben. Mit "besser" meine ich "leichter". Die rechte Maustaste ist dagegen optimal 
ansonsten ist es aber eine sehr schöne maus


----------



## BöserMob (8. September 2011)

Schon jemand auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, die 5 kleinen Mausfüße der MX518 zu bestellen und auf die Füße G500 zu kleben?? Morgen bin ich schlauer  
Mir ists einfach nicht rutschig genug


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. September 2011)

die großen g500-gleitfüße sind doch bei weitem "rutschiger" als die kleinen der mx518!


----------



## T'PAU (8. September 2011)

Also nach ca. 1,5 Wochen G500 auf SteelSeries QcK (wird das Pad eigentlich noch irgendwann mal richtig glatt? Beim "mausen" merkt man nichts von den Wellen, aber die Optik... ) kann ich sagen:


Die MX518 rutscht eindeutig leichter als die G500! Wobei die G500 immer noch gut handlebar ist.
Das Mausrad gefällt mir von der Rasterung besser als die MX518, bei "normalem" Drehtempo. Dreht man schneller "rumpelts" und es wird unpräziser. Die Aufhängung ist aber etwas klapprig. Ohne Rasterung durch Webseiten zu _rasen_ ist schon cool. 
Der vordere (zum Arm hin) Daumenbutton braucht in der Tat mehr Akrobatik um ihn zu betätigen.
An die rauhen Seitenteile gewöhnt man sich imho recht schnell.
Schade finde ich, dass diese Metallmaserung nicht durchgängig ist und vorne bei den Finger-Buttons und ums Logitech-Logo _ausgeblendet_ wurde.

Interessant ist, dass die G500 die gleiche Software (Setpoint) wie die MX518 benutzt, trotz doch recht grosser Unterschiede der Mäuse.
Der direkte Nachfolger der MX518, die G400, benutzt hingegen eine andere Software... Logitech-Logik! 

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der G500.


----------



## BöserMob (9. September 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> die großen g500-gleitfüße sind doch bei weitem "rutschiger" als die kleinen der mx518!


 

Seh ich anders! Benutze ein SteelSeries Stoffpad.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2011)

Kann über die G500 nicht klagen!

Habe sie seit Oktober 2010 im Einsatz und es läuft alles perfekt und sie liegt sehr gut in der Hand


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. September 2011)

BöserMob schrieb:


> Seh ich anders! Benutze ein SteelSeries Stoffpad.


 hast recht, habe gerade noch mal die mx510, die auch die kleinen gleitfüße hat, angeschlossen und die gleitet tatsächlich einen tick besser. benutze ein razer goliathus. also auch stoff...


----------



## Bersercore (9. September 2011)

Habe nun das USB-Kabel getauscht. Es liegt also definitiv am Kabel und nicht an der sonstigen Hardware der Mouse, wie in einem anderen Forum behauptet wurde. Der Austausch war nicht ganz einfach, die Mouse läuft aber wieder wie zuvor. Es liegt warscheinlich am Kabelsleeve, was das Kabel anfälliger für Brüche macht. Bilder werden folgen, der Tausch war nicht ganz leicht


----------



## alexcologne (9. September 2011)

Der Unterschied ist gross hatte lange die MX 518.
Bin letztes Jahr auf die G500 Umgestiegen. Hab jetzt mal an einem alten Rechner die MX 518 angeschlossen.
Bäh wech damit geht gar nicht mehr.

Zumindest vom Preis her sollte man sich sofern man kann die G500 leisten.

Gruß


----------



## BöserMob (9. September 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> hast recht, habe gerade noch mal die mx510, die auch die kleinen gleitfüße hat, angeschlossen und die gleitet tatsächlich einen tick besser. benutze ein razer goliathus. also auch stoff...


 

juhu, kann dir diese für die G500 empfehlen! Einfach auf die original Füße pappen. Andere werdens sicher auch tun, aber dies sind halt meine, heute angekommen, oben 2 rechte Seite eins, unten zwei und es flutscht wieder 

Corepad Mausfüße Skatez Pro 2 Logitech MX500 - Logitech: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2011)

Ich sach nur: Tesa-Mod!
Hatte ich früher bei der MX510, ein Traum auf 'nem Stoffpad und musste ich nie wechseln. Die 518 flutschte auch ohne Tesa genauso gut.
Ok, bei der G500 mit den grossen Füssen ist es ein bissel schwieriger, aber wohl auch machbar.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. September 2011)

Tesa-Mod?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. September 2011)

Klebe Tesafilm auf die Maus Pads und die gleiten auf Stoff Mauspads wie sau!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. September 2011)

bleibt da nicht staub und fussel am rand hängen?


----------



## T'PAU (11. September 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> bleibt da nicht staub und fussel am rand hängen?


Wenn man's sauber macht, nicht.
Hatte ich früher als erstes bei meiner Intellimouse Optical gemacht. Das hielt locker *zwei* Jahre, ohne das ich das Tesa wechseln musste (siehe Pic)!
Gut, bei der Intelli konnte man das Tesa besser anbringen als bei den MX510/518 oder der G500, da um die Gleitfüsse herum genug Klebe-Platz für's Tesa ist.
Man sieht bei den vorderen Füssen (Richtung Kabel) schon etwas Staub unterm Tesa, aber wie gesagt, die war mit diesem Satz zwei Jahre im Einsatz und gleitet immer noch wie Sau. 

Ist allerdings nur etwas für Stoffpads, auf Kunststoff ist das Tesa natürlich sehr schnell verschlissen!


----------



## Bersercore (25. Oktober 2011)

Bersercore schrieb:


> Habe nun das USB-Kabel getauscht. Es liegt also definitiv am Kabel und nicht an der sonstigen Hardware der Mouse, wie in einem anderen Forum behauptet wurde. Der Austausch war nicht ganz einfach, die Mouse läuft aber wieder wie zuvor. Es liegt warscheinlich am Kabelsleeve, was das Kabel anfälliger für Brüche macht. Bilder werden folgen, der Tausch war nicht ganz leicht


 
Nachdem nun die rechte Taste anfängt zu spinnen, habe ich keine Lust auf  eine weitere Reperatur. Ich denke auf jeden Fall, dass die MX518 weit  aus höhere Qualität hat (zumindest was es die Haltbarkeit angeht). 

Vielleicht wird es ja eine G400....


----------



## SiQ (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir für deine Tollen Erklärungen!
Habe auch über einen Kauf der G500 nachgedacht aber jetzt ist mir klar das ich meine MX518 noch behalten werde


----------



## Bersercore (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir für ~30€ eine G400 gekauft. Vom Handling her bin ich trotz der G500 sofort wieder drin und sie sitzt fast etwas besser. Das USB-Kabel wirkt von der Isolierung her etwas dünn und das Mouserad ist eigentlich ganz ok (wurde in anderen Tests kritisiert). Die Mouse steuert meiner Empfindung nach extrem präzise und besser als die G500, obwohl der ganze "High-DPI"-Scheiss fehlt. 

Bin soweit zufrieden! Wenn sich etwas ändert, dann sage ich hier bescheid.

Hier noch ein Foto von der G500 mit einem anderen USB-Kabel: klick


----------

